# طالب هندسة طيران في اوكرانيا .. ساعدوني



## Noor Mohamad (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا احب اشكرر كل اللي قاموو على صنع المنتدى المفيد جدا وانا متأكد انو هستفيد كتير منو ومن الاعضاء

وانا طالب ادرس هندسة الطيران في اوكرانيا وهاي السنة الاولى لي 
وادرس فيه التحضيري
وصراحه انا لقيت صعوبات كتير في حيااتي بالنسبة للتخصص

وباتمنى تساعدوني
اول شي .. 

هل رح اصادف اي مشكلة كانت فالتوظيف مستقبلا بعد التخرج اذا درست باللغه الاوكرانية ؟ 
وبماذا تنصحوني ؟

انا مقيم في قطر 
يعني التوظيف ممكن ب قطر او مصر 

وايش اختار بعد التحضيري 
اقصد الفرع من هندسة الطيران 
ايش اللي مفيد اكثر بالنسبة للدول اللي كتبتها 
مصر و قطر 
ايش يفضلون 


واذا لازم ادرس باللغة الانجليزية 
هل لي باسماء جامعات معترفة تدرس هندسة الطيران وبالانجليزي 
واذا في غير كييف و خاركوف

اتمنى افادتي


وارجوكم جميعاا ردوو علي وافيدوني لانو والله انا مكتئب وخاايف يضيع مستقبلي :18:
وشكرراااا *​


----------



## Noor Mohamad (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجووووووووووووو الافااااااااااااده سريييعاااااااااا 

ردووووا علييي


----------



## Noor Mohamad (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يااااااااااااااااا جماااااااااااااعة 


وييييييين المسااعده 

وين الردووووووووووود 

اي حد يرد يااا ناااااااااااس !!


----------



## najeh1978 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي أنا درست في جامعة كييف الوطنية باللغة الروسية و توجد بها الدراسة بالأنجليزية أيضا ،الشغل بمصر او قطر ليس عندي أي فكرة ،


----------

